# Upgrade from Logitech Z-5300



## HammerON (Jan 2, 2015)

I have had the Logitech Z-5300 5.1 speakers for my computer since 2006. I think I am ready for an upgrade. I would like to go from a 5.1 to a 2.1 system.
Looking at Amazon, I found this system:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000062VUO/?tag=tec06d-20
Let me know if you feel there is something better in the sub $200 price range. Primary use will be listening to music (toddler tunes). I do still game, but I use headphones while gaming.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not a serious audiophile so I can't really comment on the set you picked out, or how much better/worse it would be than what I have... but I got a Bose Companion 2 Series III set. They're stereo 2.0 only so no sub, but the speakers appear to be a good bit larger than the speakers on that Klipsch set. Some people love Bose, and some people hate them, but I am quite happy with the speakers I have. The sound quality is great and there's plenty of bass, more bass than I've ever had in a PC speaker setup. They sound very good compared to previous PC speaker sets I've owned (various cheap 2.1 sets, and a Creative Inspire 5300 5.1 set). They sound on par with basic stereo systems for a home theater.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 3, 2015)

Funny you should mention the Bose as I was looking at the ones you mentioned as well.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CD1PTF0/?tag=tec06d-20
I do like Bose speakers but I have never owned them. Thank you for your feedback


----------



## Wastedslayer (Jan 3, 2015)

You really cant go wrong with Bose, but I would take the Klipsch set. That 2.1 set has always been highly reviewed and you get the extra umf that the sub provides.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 3, 2015)

I have the Klipsch Promedia 2.1. Very basic, does its job very well. Would recommend. Not sure if it will be a strict upgrade from the Z-5300 though.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 4, 2015)

HammerON said:


> I have had the Logitech Z-5300 5.1 speakers for my computer since 2006. I think I am ready for an upgrade. I would like to go from a 5.1 to a 2.1 system.
> Looking at Amazon, I found this system:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000062VUO/?tag=tec06d-20
> Let me know if you feel there is something better in the sub $200 price range. Primary use will be listening to music (toddler tunes). I do still game, but I use headphones while gaming.



I like the Klipsch Promedia 2.1 more than the Logitech Z-2300, Z-5500, Z680. I bought all of them. 

The Klipsch speakers use tiny horns and the subwoofer has a BASH amplifier. Logitech often uses tang band fullrange drivers which I don't like.


----------

